
Q.Why was Easter not a Google Doodle? A.Google published easter doodle in 2000 - mbgaxyz
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/RESLjNOwplY
======
schoen
(2011) [asked] or (2015) [answered]

